

No CarrierIQ on Google flagship devices - joebadmo
http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/1/2602313/google-nexus-android-phones-and-original-xoom-tablet-do-not-include/in/2365736

======
fpgeek
Given all the recent news, I guess this article needs to updated, eh?

[http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/107337-carrier-iq-is-
the-b...](http://www.extremetech.com/mobile/107337-carrier-iq-is-the-best-
reason-yet-to-switch-to-iphone)

